# Reprofit - first ever tx, so much information....aaaagggh



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I have just started my cycle and so need to book everything asap....scan, flights, hotels etc.  This is my first ever time of any kind of treatment and it's suddenly very scary especially with all the travel etc to coordinate.  

I am going to reprofit and will need to fly from Luton to Bratislava as ryanair don't fly direct to BRNO on the days i need.  I have been trawling through (again) all the czech republic threads trying to find information i had previously seen and thought would be useful.  There are so many different views about hotels etc.  I think as a singleton I wouldn't want to be in the middle of nowhere and the hotels i'm toying with so far are, the grand, obviously as very central and lots of people have stayed there (but can get cheaper) the europa and vronez I and II.

Can anyone give me a quick one-stop guide as to their thoughts on these three.

Could anyone also sum up the airport - bus - train route Brat to Brno and Brno to Brat.  As i said, i know the information is here somewhere but i've been looking through tons of pages and i'm now getting myself into a bit of a tizzy about being able to book everything and make it all work smoothly so am not really thinking as straight as i might....


Thanks greatgazza


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi greatgazza - I did Brno to Bratislava on the way home last time and it was super easy. If you are arriving in Bratislava you'll need to get a bus to the train station. It's the number 61 I think. You can buy tickets from the little change place in the airport and the bus picks up across the road (ask for directions). It takes about 25 mins to get to the train station.

You then need to get the EC train which is coming from Budapest and going to Berlin. I believe it goes from platform 2, track 4. Check out the times here: http://www.bahn.co.uk/i/view/GBR/en/trains/overview/ic_and_ec.shtml. You can't buy the tickets online - you'll have to get them at the train station but it should help you plan for timings, etc.

Going home you will just do the same in reverse. The train leaves Brno on platform 1, and when you get to the train station in Bratislava you can get a ticket for the bus from the little snack kiosk outside the entrance to the station.

I would recommend staying at the Grand in Brno as it's very central - right opposite the train station and near the trams for Reprofit. I always found the cheapest prices from Octopus Travel.

Hope this helps and good luck!

/links


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there greatgazza,

caramac has given you great instructions for the Bratislava-Brno travel side of things - I've done it too and it is really easy - neither Brno nor Bratislava are partic big towns/airports/train stations etc so getting around is much easier and less confusing than say arriving in London for the first time as a foreigner   
And people are pretty good with speaking English and always happy to help with directions etc

The Grand would be my first choice hotel for proximity to station/town centre and still easy to get to clinic. I stayed in the Voronezh II this time just gone as no rooms in the Grand were available. It's cheaper but you get what you pay for - no air con (and it was 36 degrees the day I was there...) and very basic room/facilities etc. I only stayed one night and it was adequate for that but wouldn't recommend it for longer. Voronezh 1 is next door and I popped in there for a look around and it's much nicer, so that would be a possible 2nd option if Grand is full. Both Voronezh's are easy walk to clinic but longer (20-25 min) walk to town, although not exactly far away...
Can't comment on Europa as never stayed there

Hope you get it all organised OK,
good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Good luck Great Gazza. I am about to head out to Brno next week for IUI 2. I found the Grand very central as a newbie. The tram to reprofit is number 1 and it leaves from pretty much just outside the Grand. the Student Agency bus terminus is also just across the road (if you happen to use that). Watch out for the trams though - they come out of nowhere!!!!
It is stressful though, this time am thinking of taking Easyjet to Vienna as it arrives very early, but i will check out that Ryanair flight you mentioned as well I think.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I've done the Prague-Brno, Vienna-Brno and Bratislava-Brno routes, but def the easiest was to go direct to Brno from Stansted with Ryanair if you can get the timings to work out for you
Flight leaves Stansted around 2pm, arriving around 5pm, so you do need to stay at least one night. Then return flight leaves Brno around 5pm...so if you know when your IUI/ET will be, you can fly in the night before, do the deed in the morning and jump right back on the plane...only downside is Ryanair don't fly every day - but if you can work around the right days, it's def the easiest/least stressful route

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I'm doing the bratislava route and have booked in at the grand.  I know there are mixed reviews but I think being on my own I'd rather be central and near trams/trains etc for getting around once i'm there.  I'm staying 4 nights which feels like an awful lot on my own but i was worried that if i needed to have the treatment on day14 i'd be in a panic about changing flights etc.  If i have to go again i'll probably be able to make it a more efficient trip.

Stepan has just thrown me somewhat as i'm doing 'unmedicated' as he said i'm pcos like but he just emailed to say i needed "to inject one amp of Pregnyl 5000 IU or one amp of Ovidrelle"....i thought unmedicated meant just that!!  I didn't think i had any more organising to do but now i've got to sort this out! I've emailed his asst Jana for a prescription and if one of you could remind me of the chemist in London that will take it that's the nearest for me... But what the hell do i do with it and when do i take it??!!  I guess this is the price you pay for not paying a huge price..not much information...

Also does the US scan have to be on day 10 as Stepan says?  The clinic round the corner from me where I was planning my scan have just told me dont' have a clinic on my day 10 (which is a friday!!) so can do day 9 or day 11 (Saturday - the day i fly).  I have a feeling they're trying to pull a fast one as they usually do 2 scans and don't want to offer me just one.  I have emailed Stepan about this but as most of you will know he won't answer his emails until this evening.  Otherwise I can go to a bupa hospital near me but it's more expensive.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

gazza - I'd go with day 9 for your scan if you can't do day 10...better to do sooner in case you need to trigger/travel sooner....
and the chemist is Rigchem Pharmacy in Shadwell - PM me if you want phone number/directions...they're excellent

you get a couple of vials of powder and liquid which you have to mix together - it should come with instructions. it's subcutaneous so you just pinch an inch in your tummy and stick it in...it's easy really   

must dash as late for a meeting but as I say, PM me if you want more info
Suitcase
x


----------

